# Why Hollow Head?



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

On here alot of people talk about using hollow head pellets for hunting. I'm not arguing with anyone (because they probably know much more about hunting than i do), but wouldn't having a hollow head give the air somewhere to go, therefore slow it down creating less power transferred to the quarry?

Please Help :-?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

hollow points will expand more


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

If you mean, are the pellets completely hollow, no. They have a skirt that seals the pellet between the bore of the rifle and the pellet. They shoot just as fast and do more damage, supposedly, when they strike flesh and bone.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

Are the H&N Field Targets any good?
Also, what about Crossman Accupells?

Thanks


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

they go *splat!* They are also made by very smart scientists who make them pretty aerodynamic. I say they're best for birds. Splat for Birds, and Penetration for land mammals. Happy Huntin'


----------



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

Stonegoblet said:


> they go *splat!* They are also made by very smart scientists who make them pretty aerodynamic. I say they're best for birds. Splat for Birds, and Penetration for land mammals. Happy Huntin'


But a '*splat*' hollow point still kill something like a squirrel, right?

Cheers


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

well, it depends on the squirrel. Brown and reds, i don't shoot(they're native) But the grays, they go down. The gray squirrels have amazingly tough skin. I've even had some trouble cleaning them (on some occasions) I say that for squirrels, you want penetration. i.e.








They're a little pricy, but they penetrate like nobodies business. additionally, if you see birds while usin' em, you can de-tip em, and they make some savage hollow points. Hope that helps!


----------



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

Stonegoblet said:


> well, it depends on the squirrel. Brown and reds, i don't shoot(they're native) But the grays, they go down. The gray squirrels have amazingly tough skin. I've even had some trouble cleaning them (on some occasions) I say that for squirrels, you want penetration. i.e.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how do you go about 'de-tipping' these pellets?


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Teeth and/or pliers


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

Stonegoblet said:


> Teeth and/or pliers


I would not use your teeth at all tho because these are lead and you can get cancer if it gets into your body.

Predator pellets do penetrate but when they enter a animal the tip breaks off and they expand like a hollow point, very lethal on squirrels and birds. :beer:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

well, I've been stickin' split shot in my mouth for a while now, and the occasional pellet, so I guess I'm about due for some cancer... meh, It shouldn't be to bad? :eyeroll: eh, i'll be fine. uke: But we're off topic! I suggest the predators. De-tip 'em however you like.


----------

